# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Куда попадают души буддистов?

## Ольга Ч.

Дорогие преданные, кто-нибудь знает?
Туда же куда и атеисты?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

зависит от того, насколько буддист продвинут... если он серьёзен в своей практике то может попасть в брахмаджьоти...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А куда попадают атеисты? Нет вроде такой конкретной Атеиста-локи  :smilies:  И те и другие попадают в соответствии со своей кармой. Буддист, дошедший до конца своего пути, очевидно отправляется в нирвану, то есть в безличный Брахман.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Чистый Свет по представлениям некоторых направлений буддизма конечно похож на брахмаджьоти.Хотя в других буддийских школах цель описывается как абсолютная тьма.Тьма для них может быть на самом дне океана Гарбхадака.

А вот куда попадают амидаисты, которые непрерывно повторяют имена Амитабхи с целью прекратить сансару и попасть в  "Западный рай,в "Землю высшего блаженства"?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Много раз читал в комментариях Прабхупады, что в брахмаджьоти .. брахмаджьоти .. брахмаджьоти

но в вайшнавских лекциях, не то что говорят, а утверждают, что Прабхупада уточняет - в причинный океан !! 

тоже интересен сей момент, так куда же всё-таки ??

ещё + Враджендра Кумар Дас, в своём семинаре о УОБ говорит, что попавший в брахмаджьоти может быть подхвачен мимо пролетавшими Вишнудутами с новым преданным (при великой удаче).
Связи не вижу, если только их путь лежит и через причинный океан, они всё-таки все сферы минуют  :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

а разве могут попасть в брахмаджйоти представители религии, пусть даже и продвинутые, которые в принципе не признают Бога ни в личностной форме, ни в безличной?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> а разве могут попасть в брахмаджйоти представители религии, пусть даже и продвинутые, которые в принципе не признают Бога ни в личностной форме, ни в безличной?


Будда ничего не говорил о духовном мире, к которому относится брахмаджьоти, поэтому приверженцы пустоты попадают в причинный океан, так объясняет Прабхупада, исходя из лекций.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Спасибо!

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Ведическая космология
34. Махеша-дхама. Махеша-дхама - это промежуточная область, находящаяся между Хари-дхамой и Деви-дхамой. В Махеша-дхаму попадают имперсоналисты, которые стремятся слиться с бытием Трансцендентного. 
В Махеша-дхаму, находящуюся между двумя дхамами, помещают живое существо, освободившееся из Деви-дхамы, но не имеющее никакого представления об изобилии Хари-дхамы. Там такая освобождённая душа не имеет возможности служить Богу, и поэтому, несмотря на то что эта Махеша-дхама является дхамой Шивы и находится за пределами Деви-дхамы. Она не относится к духовному миру. Духовный мир начинается Хари-дхамой, то есть Вишнулокой. 
Эта Махеша-дхама, где вечно обитают Шива и его жена Парвати, является местом, ва которое стремятся попасть буддисты. Они также достигают освобождения, однако попадают не в духовный мир, а в промежуточную область, называемую нирваной. Их материальное существование подошло к концу, однако на путь духовного развития они ещё не встали.

31. Вираджа. ...Между двумя мирами - духовным и материальным - находится река под названием Вираджа и область, называемая Брахмалока. Вираджанади и Брахмалока являются прибежищем для живых существ, чувствующих отвращение к материальной жизни и стремящихся достичь безличного существования путём отрицания материального многообразия. В соответствии с буддистской философией, достижение этой Вираджи является совершенством жизни. На языке Вед вираджей называется состояние, которого достигает тот, чье материальное существование подошло к концу. 
__________________________________

Минуя восемь материальных оболочек, он познал счастье, доступное обитателям этих оболочек. Затем он пересёк реку Вираджа и вступил на Шива-локу. 
Брахмалока состоит из двух частей: высшая часть называется Садашива-лока, и низшая - Сиддха-лока, куда попадают демоны, принявшие смерть от руки Бхагавана, а также нирвишеша-вади, миллионы лет созерцавшие в медитации безликое сияние. Такое освобождение называется саюджья-мукти. Низшую часть Брахма-локи мудрецы называют также Махакала-пурам, или Саюджья-локой. Именно сюда, в Махакала-пурам, приезжали Кришна и Арджуна, чтобы вернуть брахману его сына. Они забрали его из мукти-кшетры и, чтобы дать ему прему, доставили в Дваврака-дхаму. 
Очутившись на Сиддхалоке, Гопа-кумар увидел, что эта планета подобна глубокой реке, обитатели которой на время погружаются в нирвишеша-брахму, а потом вновь всплывают на поверхность. Повторяя гопала-мантру, Гопа-кумар поднялся было над этой рекой, но под влиянием низшего мира был вынужден вновь опуститься. Он с отвращением посмотрел на эту бесформенную пустоту и покинул Сиддха-локу, отправившись на Садашива-локу, где пели киртан и танцевали Шанкара, Парвати и все их приближённые.

----------


## Андрей В

Они бы попадали в Брахман, если бы верили в его существование. Но философия буддизма признаёт существование души, но не признаёт существование Бога, Высшего разума в любом его проявлении. Как они могут попасть в Брахман, если для них после смерти тела ВААПЩЕ ничего нет. Нирвана это не Брахман, это Пустота

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да и душа для них это это всего лишь пустота внутри иллюзорной оболочки

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

При чём тут вообще вера? Я могу не верить в существование Хацепетовки, но если сяду в идущую туда электричку, то попаду. Атеисты не верят в ад, но попадают туда. Выполнены условия - получен результат. Если у дживы нет ни материальных, ни духовных желаний, то ей придется зависнуть в подходящем месте  :smilies:  И таким местом по описанию является брахмаджьоти.
Насчет причинного окена никогда не слышал...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*ШБ 4.23.15

Так Махараджа Притху постепенно поднял жизненный воздух до отверстия в черепе и в результате полностью избавился от привязанности к материальной жизни. Постепенно он соединил свой жизненный воздух со стихией воздуха, свое тело - со стихией земли, а огонь в теле - со стихией огня.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Когда духовная искра, размер которой равен одной десятитысячной части кончика волоса, попадает в материальный мир, ее покрывают оболочки из грубых и тонких материальных элементов. Материальное тело состоит из пяти грубых элементов: земли, воды, огня, воздуха и эфира - и трех тонких: ума, разума и эго. Когда живое существо обретает освобождение, оно избавляется от этих материальных оболочек. Цель занятий йогой состоит именно в том, чтобы сбросить с себя материальные оболочки и войти в духовное бытие. Этот принцип лежит в основе учения Господа Будды о нирване . Господь Будда учил своих последователей тому, как с помощью медитации и йоги избавиться от материальных оболочек. Он ничего не говорил о душе, но те, кто строго следует его указаниям, в конце концов освобождаются от материальных оболочек и достигают нирваны .

Сбросив материальные оболочки, живое существо остается духовной искрой, которая должна войти в духовное небо, чтобы погрузиться в сияние Брахмана. К сожалению, если живое существо ничего не знает о духовном мире и планетах Вайкунтхи, оно с вероятностью 99,9 процента снова упадет в материальный мир. Тем не менее существует некоторая, весьма незначительная вероятность того, что из сияния Брахмана, брахмаджьоти, живое существо поднимется на одну из планет духовного мира. Имперсоналисты считают, что в брахмаджьоти нет разнообразия, а буддисты представляют его пустотой. Тем, кто думает, что в духовном небе нет разнообразия, равно как и тем, кто считает его пустым, недоступно духовное блаженство, которое испытывают живые существа на духовных планетах: Вайкунтхах и Кришналоке. Лишенная разнообразия, без которого невозможно наслаждение, душа рано или поздно начинает искать блаженства, а поскольку ей ничего не известно о Кришналоке и Вайкунтхалоке, то нет ничего удивительного в том, что она опускается до материальной деятельности, чтобы наслаждаться разнообразием материального мира.

----------


## Джива

> При чём тут вообще вера? Я могу не верить в существование Хацепетовки...


озвучу непопулярную и неочевидную точку зрения:



> но если сяду в идущую туда электричку, то попаду


как говорили в институте профессора "это все теория", потамучто вы никогда в действительности не оказывались в такой ситуации, а вот мой дедушка оказывался...

на войне осколком снаряда ему сильно ранило ногу, ухватившись за край лодки он находясь "за бортом" переплыл днепр, вода вызвала гангрену, и всем врачам было очевидно что "электричка едет на тот свет", ногу надо было ампутировать, но в 17 лет дед отказался верить в это, и сказал что без ноги он жить не собирается всеравно, в итоге остался с ногой, даже не хромал, и от государства мне "ОКУ" подарил покататься  :sorry:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Наверное я тупой и не могу понять, какое отношение история о гангрене имеет к реинкарнации...

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Если у дживы нет ни материальных, ни духовных желаний, то ей придется зависнуть в подходящем месте  И таким местом по описанию является брахмаджьоти.
> Насчет причинного окена никогда не слышал...


Это взято из пособия вайшнавского университета, аудио лекции, точнее - *Философия религий с точки зрения вайшнавов*
Как вас, инициированного, эта информация обошла ?
Там объясняется, что если в наставлениях нет материального мира, и духовного, то как раз промежуточное место и является причинный океан, так как он не духовный мир и не материальный, прослойка между ними.
Другое дело, если последователи привязались не к наставлениям о пустоте, а к Будде, то да - там результат может быть в виду некого оттенка бхакти, ибо Будда аватара Кришны.

И ниже приведённая вами шлока из ШБ никак не противоречит  :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Инициацию я получил по милости духовного учителя и преданных, а не за количество прослушанных лекций... 
Тем более, если уж ссылатесь на лекцию, то хоть автора укажите, чтобы было у кого спросить источник информации. Не то чтобы я против Причинного океана, просто интересно откуда это.

А в шлоке из ШБ говорится, что буддисты представляют брахмаджьоти пустотой. То есть они вроде как тоже в брахмаджьоти хотят, но понимают его по-другому.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Кажется, я где-то читал очень редкую цитату или комментарий, что кроме брахмаджйоти есть еще другая, специальная область безличного брахмана, откуда души уже не возвращаются, и что туда отпраляются те, кто осознанно просят Самого Кришну, чтоб исчезнуть безвозвратно

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

самые крутые буддисты вообще идут в боддхисаттвы и выбирают судьбу постоянно перевоплощаться в этом мире (ну, ради наставничества другим). 




> какое отношение история о гангрене имеет к реинкарнации...


может, там подчёркивается роль сильной воли? Мол, если сильно чего-то захотеть. Применительно к электричке ("Москва-Хацепетовка"?) - можно угрозами заставить машиниста взять другой маршрут и так НЕ оказаться в Хацепетовке.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Инициацию я получил по милости духовного учителя и преданных, а не за количество прослушанных лекций... 
> Тем более, если уж ссылатесь на лекцию, то хоть автора укажите, чтобы было у кого спросить источник информации. Не то чтобы я против Причинного океана, просто интересно откуда это.


Пособие вайшнавского университета(диск на 4 Гига), где пройдя систематическое обучение, ученик получает один из обязательных условий, необходимых для инициации. По крайней мере сейчас так, не знаю как в вашем варианте.

Айравата Дас - Философия религий с точки зрения вайшнавов
кстати ознакомившись с которым, многие вопросы решаются, очень хорошая база против нападок других конфессий, я удивлён что это не всем знакомо ..

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Пособие вайшнавского университета(диск на 4 Гига), где пройдя систематическое обучение, ученик получает один из обязательных условий, необходимых для инициации. По крайней мере сейчас так, не знаю как в вашем варианте.
> Айравата Дас - Философия религий с точки зрения вайшнавов
> кстати ознакомившись с которым, многие вопросы решаются, очень хорошая база против нападок других конфессий, я удивлён что это не всем знакомо ..


У нас другая епархия  :smilies: 
Спасибо за лекции, но там 17 часов. Не знаю, будет ли у меня в этой жизни столько времени  :smilies:  Ну может будет, когда нападут какие-то конфессии  :smilies: 
Но Айравата прабху личность достаточно известная, у меня нет оснований ему не доверять.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Дело не в нападках, больше даже в том - разбираетесь ли Вы сами где находитесь, насколько устойчиво, и правдиво, обосновано. Там очень серьёзные знания раскрываются.
Вообщем лучше ознакомиться.  :smilies:

----------


## Джива

> может, там подчёркивается роль сильной воли? Мол, если сильно чего-то захотеть. Применительно к электричке ("Москва-Хацепетовка"?) - можно угрозами заставить машиниста взять другой маршрут и так НЕ оказаться в Хацепетовке.


примерно так, точнее "и это тоже"

даже законы физики не так однозначны, кроме орла и решки есть еше неочевидное "ребро", а "нагрешил - значит в ад", работает если только у него не сын с именем "Нараяна" которого он вспомнил умирая... и в других случаях исключений хватает...

----------


## Андрей В

А я читал, что Брахмаджьоти находится за пределами реки Вираджи или промежуточной области татастха-шакти. По идее из Брахмаджьоти не должны "падать" в материальный мир. Только я так же не уверен, что кто-то в наше время способен достичь этого Брахмаджьоти. Как правило это практика так же серьёзна и более сложна нежели бхакти. Простого ЖЕЛАНИЯ туда попасть ещё не достаточно, как некоторые мнимые йоги заявляют. Если человек не достиг состояния Брахмана при жизни, как он достигнет его после оставления тела? Если есть материальные привязанности, то духовного положения не видать.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Поэтому все буддисты становятся сейчас боддхисаттвами

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Нагарджуна в своём трактате «Ратна-авали раджа-парикатха» («Драгоценные строфы наставления царю») говорит:


Неверно, что нирвана есть небытие.
 Но разве [можно представить] её бытие?
 Прекращение раздумий о бытии и небытии
 Называется нирваной. [

----------


## Андрей В

Нирвана прекращение раздумий, т.е. вовсе не указывается на слияние с чем-то. Это , видимо . уже сами домысливают

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Пособие вайшнавского университета(диск на 4 Гига), где пройдя систематическое обучение, ученик получает один из обязательных условий, необходимых для инициации. По крайней мере сейчас так, не знаю как в вашем варианте.
> 
> Айравата Дас - Философия религий с точки зрения вайшнавов
> кстати ознакомившись с которым, многие вопросы решаются, очень хорошая база против нападок других конфессий, я удивлён что это не всем знакомо ..


Курс полезный, но почему-то лекции без концов, 1-е 8 по 31 мин, потом несколько по 61, потом опять по 31.

Дмитрий, а что ещё на этом диске есть, где его можно cкачать?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Курс полезный, но почему-то лекции без концов, 1-е 8 по 31 мин, потом несколько по 61, потом опять по 31.


Там видимо все лекции по 1 часу, начальные разбиты пополам, в середине сразу по часу, и последняя длится час, но - опять разбита 1/2  :smilies: 




> Курс полезный. Дмитрий, а что ещё на этом диске есть, где его можно cкачать?


Мы его получали при официальном поступлении, в живую. Называется - Основы Ведической философии.
В инете при поверхностном поиске не находится, но возможно отдельными частями есть, как например выложенный выше - он был найден и проверен перед публикацией здесь.

Могу привести список файлов. Но сам ещё полностью не знаком, в процессе  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Да вроде не разбиты, а действительно без концов. Например, 4-я лекция про ньяю обрывается, а 5-я начинает уже новую тему, там понятно, что не продолжение. И дальше тоже вайшешика обрывается, следующая лекция - новая тема, санкхья.  

Приведите, пожалуйста, список файлов.

А на диске файлы из Философии религий такого же размера?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Разобрался. Там порядок нумерации особенный. 01 011 02 021 03 031, надо перенумеровать просто.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*4 Ступени к Свободе* - 4 рег. принципа.(Вриндавана Чандра дас)  :mig: 
*Бесценные дары*
*Бхакти-таттва-вивека* (Книга Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура, описывающая природу и отличительные признаки шуддха-бхакти, или чистой преданности. 
"Бхакти-таттва-вивека" представляет собой сборник из четырех очерков, изначально написанных на бенгальском и посвященных разбору принципов бхакти. 
Впервые была издана на хинди, по частям, в номерах "Шри Бхагават-патрика" за 1958 и 1959 гг. 
Перевод: Шри Шримад Бхактиведанта Нараяна Госвами Махарадж, 24 февраля 1997 г.
*Ведическая Космология* в ней же *Духовные и материальные планеты*
*Все о разуме* - лекции Торсунова
*Жизнь происходит из жизни*
*О религии* 1 -* Иисус и Кришна*, 2 - *Философия религий с точки зрения вайшнавов*
*Предназначения человека* - Торсунов
*Радость познания* - Враджендра Кумар Прабху
*Службы Nirajana Swami*
*Уровни осознания Бога* - Враджендра Кумар Прабху
*Смирение Терпение Почтение*
*Развитие качеств*
*Прославление* -* Гитамахатмья*,*Туласи-Махатмья*,*Экадаши*,*Damodarastaka*
*Обзор ведических знаний*
*Законы кармы* - Торсунов
*Гуны природы*
*Время. 3 качества материальной природы*
*Вайшнавский этикет. Чайтанья Чандра Махарадж*
*Брахма Самхита*
*BVG_Pochemu_s_predannimi_proishodyat_plohie_veshi* - Bhakti Vigyana Goswami
*Тексты* - Бхагавад гита, Законы времени, Религиоведение, Христианство и Веды, Алтарь(картинка), Песни ачарьев-вайшнавов

как бы это всё не заофтопили  :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> 4 Ступени к Свободе - 4 рег. принципа.(Вриндавана Чандра дас)


Хочууу

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Хочууу


такое тоже есть (9 трэков)

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> такое тоже есть (9 трэков)


Там через платные смс. Отстальные найденные источники - такое же разводилово. Кто-то пользуется именем Вриндавана Чандра в корыстных целях  :diablo:

----------


## Александр.Б

О, я знаю этого Вриндавана Чандру, земляк мой! Можно и тут скачать, мне это лично удалось без регистрации и смс http://muzofon.com/search/4%20%D0%A1...BE%D0%B4%D0%B5

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

А, это другой Вриндавана Чандра? Тогда уж и не буду качать. Хотелось послушать настоящего 
Кстати, ссылку http://muzofon.com/search/4%20Ступени%20К%20Свободе Касперский блокирует, говорит, вредоносная  :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

> Там через платные смс. Отстальные найденные источники - такое же разводилово. Кто-то пользуется именем Вриндавана Чандра в корыстных целях


Ну, можно и не скачивать, а послушать онлайн.

----------


## Александр.Б

> А, это другой Вриндавана Чандра? Тогда уж и не буду качать. Хотелось послушать настоящего


А я не знаю, другой это или нет. А что, на аватарке, это его фотография? 
С земляком контакт потерян несколько лет назад. Он ученик Бхакти Чайтанья Свами.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Можно же спросить. Вриндавана Чандра, про свободу ваши лекции?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Ага, вот мне то как раз самое оно про принципы книжки писать

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А я не знаю, другой это или нет. А что, на аватарке, это его фотография?


Его, но летом без шлема ходит.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Дорогие преданные, кто-нибудь знает?
> Туда же куда и атеисты?


Души буддистов попадают к Будде.

----------


## Fritz

> зависит от того, насколько буддист продвинут... если он серьёзен в своей практике то может попасть в брахмаджьоти...


А Вы были когда-то в "брахмаджьоти" и видели там буддистов?




> Буддист, дошедший до конца своего пути, очевидно отправляется в нирвану, то есть в безличный Брахман.


Кто автор идеи о том, что буддийская нирвана - это "безличный брахман" и туда можно отправиться?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

лекции Тугутова слушал, он же в прошлом буддист. Я вот не помню названия тех мест, куда попадают буддисты, но там их несколько. В зависимости от уровня развития они получают то или иное место в брахмаджьети. Так же он говорил, что вроде на самом высоком уровне им еще необходимо уже находясь там куда они попали материализовать себе тела. Так же он говорил, что буддисты падают из тех мест рано или поздно, имея ввиду наверно не самые высокие уровни. Если найду лекцию то точно напишу как и что.

----------


## Fritz

Тугутов был в тех местах?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

на такие темы он не распространяется. Он сказал, что добился определенных результатов и все. Как ни как восемь лет жесткой практики.

----------


## Fritz

А не может такого быть, что он обманывает, напридумывал как про свою практику буддийскую, так и про "места , где он побывал"? Как его правдивость можно проверить?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

думаю, что правдивость Тугутова проверять не стоит))

----------


## Fritz

Вопрос был: как проверить правдивость Тугутова? Как проверить буддийскость буддийской практики Тугутова? Я вот например основательно считаю, что Тугутов никаким буддистом никогда не был.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

:sorry: мне одному непонятно, что за Тугутов?

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> мне одному непонятно, что за Тугутов?


Леонид Тугутов. Лакшми Нараяна прабху.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> мне одному непонятно, что за Тугутов?


Ха, Тугутова не знать!  :shok:  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

:sorry:  :sorry:  :sorry:

----------


## Олег Огнин

Как правило они попадают опят на землю (перерождаются), даже самые продвинутые из них. И потом их ходят и ищут монахи. Кого находят, кого нет. В общем всякое бывает...  :smilies:

----------


## Владимиир

Братья-вайшнавы забывают кто такой Будда и для чего он пришел сюда. Будда пришел бороться с невежеством, поэтому его религия "кажется" наиболее "невежественной" в ней как бы нет определения личности Бога, но зато нет и возможности апарадхи, что можно оскорбить в буддизме!? Только его носителей верующих, ну а верующим это на пользу - борьба с ложным эго и все такое...

Для того чтобы давать понятие о Боге-личности, нужно объясниь людям, про душу и возвысить их до соответствующего уровня с чем Буддизм и справляется. А личносные отношения с Богом - у каждого свои уже вне религии по-любому.

----------

